# Venting.......



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Maybe I took this the wrong way, but it kind of pi$$ed me off.
This is the response I got from a shelter/rescue:

Please take us off your distribution list. We only intake from responsible shelter who screen and care for their animals.


Thanks 

R.A.I.N.
Recycling Animals In Need
http://www.RainShelter.org - website

ADOPTION SHOWS:
SATURDAYS 11am-3pm, PetsMart Bloomingdale
See our calendar for details.



Hmmmmm, Maybe they ought to change their name to "Only Saving the Well Cared For" instead of , R.A.I.N. = "Recycling Animals In Need" 

To me, these homeless, like Rusty, NEED more help, these are the "ONES IN NEED!!!"

Jees, Rusty is in NEED NOW!!! Guess to them HE don't COUNT. That's ok Rusty, we'll find you a better place 

My first thought was to vent on/to them, but I think I'm just not even going to dignify their response with an answer. :

(thanks for letting me vent)


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Whats a responsible shelter, I thought they all cared for the animals brought in. 

Are you saying this rescue refuses dogs because of the shelter they fall in, that is sad! I know here they don't take in a mix.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

That's just plain goofy.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow. Sounds to me like its more of an idealogical thing rather then help an animal in need thing.

That is such a sad response.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd feel awful getting that, too. It might be that these people, like many other rescues, have volunteers who go in and pull dogs. Many even search Petfinder daily. We always worry about the one's who fall through the cracks. Way too many do...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Resources are limited. They may only take young, adoptable dogs that have been HW tested, altered, and vaccinated by the shelter. It still sucks, but I have a similar rule (which I usually break LOL) in that I try to only take purebred, young Goldens who have a medical history. I just lack the funding to handle anything else.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Resources are limited. They may only take young, adoptable dogs that have been HW tested, altered, and vaccinated by the shelter. It still sucks, but I have a similar rule (which I usually break LOL) in that I try to only take purebred, young Goldens who have a medical history. I just lack the funding to handle anything else.


 
I can certainly understand in your case, and others like you, doing it themselves. But when their website states the following, one would think they might help, lol. Website, and response just seemed like quite the contridiction.

*Every little bit helps us help them!* 
*Recycling Animal**s* *In Need (R.A.I.N.)* is a State Licensed, Not-For-Profit, Tax Deductible 501(c)3 humane organization, staffed entirely by volunteers, working to find new homes for unwanted and/or homeless dogs and cats. 
Founded in 2000, R.A.I.N. has placed over *3,000* dogs, cats, puppies and kittens in new, loving homes.​Our animals come primarily from area shelters and are placed in foster care upon arrival in our group. There the animals are brought up to date on all medical needs (spay/neuter, testing for infectious diseases, shots, worming, etc.).

While in our care the animals are also evaluated to determine what would be the best type of home for them. We are not looking for the most placements - we are looking for the BEST placements!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I'd feel awful getting that, too. It might be that these people, like many other rescues, have volunteers who go in and pull dogs. Many even search Petfinder daily. We always worry about the one's who fall through the cracks. Way too many do...


 
I don't feel awful, and it certainly won't deter me at all, lol. That's my biggest worry, is him falling thru the cracks. So after reading their website, I emailed them.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Goldndust said:


> Whats a responsible shelter, I thought they all cared for the animals brought in.
> 
> Are you saying this rescue refuses dogs because of the shelter they fall in, that is sad! I know here they don't take in a mix.


It is sad 

He may be a mix, not even sure, it says mix, but sometimes pures look so bad that they do look like a mix, so who knows.

Response just threw me.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow yeah with that mission statement it sounds odd indeed. What's the story on Rusty?


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Wow yeah with that mission statement it sounds odd indeed. What's the story on Rusty?


Here's his bio

 
*Rusty (618)244-8024 Ask for Ruth. *



Breed: Golden Retriever [Mix]
Sex: Male
Age: Adult
Size: Medium
*From: Jefferson County Animal Control *

Rusty is a nice guy that loves people and kids. His owner decided she didn't want him no more so moved and left him at a friends house who didn't feed him so he about starved to death. He is looking for a good home and friend to care for him. He is in Pen # 25 he is about 3 yrs old. We are receiving many dogs and puppies daily and each animal here will have a VERY LIMITED TIME. Please do not wait to contact us about any of these nice animals.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi,

To play devil's advocate for a moment, I wonder if there's a language problem here. Perhaps the person who responded meant to say that they only accept animals from recognized, established shelters, something along those lines? It still is sad, though.

Regards,
Helaine


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

How sad... I have to admit if he was here I'd be sorely tempted to save him.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> How sad... I have to admit if he was here I'd be sorely tempted to save him.


Me too! 
Course I'd be hung when I got home, lol, but he looks worth it!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Sivin said:


> Hi,
> 
> To play devil's advocate for a moment, I wonder if there's a language problem here. Perhaps the person who responded meant to say that they only accept animals from recognized, established shelters, something along those lines? It still is sad, though.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I thought so to at first, but seeing how he's in an Animal Control pen, they seem to be saying he's not worthy enough.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Send them a link to this thread. Maybe they'd change their tune or explain the situation. I've been known to say one thing and mean another. I don't always express myself very well in the written word. I tend to write down only half of what I'm thinking...


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

:no:That is not nice.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Do we have more photos? Where is he? What city/state?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is his Petfinder page:

Rusty - Golden Retriever [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This is wacky, would you email them back and ask them to explain further, because I just don't get it. 



Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> Maybe I took this the wrong way, but it kind of pi$$ed me off.
> This is the response I got from a shelter/rescue:
> 
> Please take us off your distribution list. We only intake from responsible shelter who screen and care for their animals.
> ...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That rescue is just plain wrong. I dont understand how they can only take dogs from certain shelters that screen and care for their animals. Alot of shelters do just the minimum to get the animal adopted. I hope that another rescue helps Rusty find his furever home.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

well...that's just plain ole RUDE of them!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Send them a link to this thread. Maybe they'd change their tune or explain the situation. I've been known to say one thing and mean another. I don't always express myself very well in the written word. I tend to write down only half of what I'm thinking...


 
I hear that, lol, not very good expressing myself sometimes, and tend to over explain things trying to get it right, lol :doh:

But this was more like, well since he's from animal control, they aren't interested.


----------

